# London 2012 Olympic Boxing Schedule



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Full Schedule by Dates (inc. times, UK TV channels)*

*Schedule by Weight Category*

*Draw by Weight Category*


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Schedule by Dates:* (all times listed are estimates and in BST)

*Week 1*

*Saturday 28th July* - Afternoon (*13:25*): Sky *450* / Evening (*20:25*): Sky *458*

*Bantamweight *(56kg)
Preliminary Round - 13:30 & 20:30

*Middleweight *(75kg)
Preliminary Round - 15:00 & 22:00

*Sunday 29th July* - Afternoon (*13:25*): Sky *472* / Evening (*20:25*): Sky *460*

*Lightweight* (60kg)
Preliminary Round - 13:30	& 20:30

*Welterweight* (69kg)
Preliminary Round - 15:00	& 22:00

*Monday 30th July* - Afternoon (*13:25*): Sky *458 */ Evening (*20:25*): Sky *451*

*Flyweight* (52 kg)
Preliminary Round - 13:30 & 20:30

*Light-Heavyweight* (81 kg)
Preliminary Round - 14:45 & 21:45

*Tuesday 31st July* - Afternoon (*13:25*): Sky *466 */ Evening (*20:25*): Sky *452*

*Light-Flyweight* (49 kg)
Preliminary Round - 13:30 & 20:30

*Light Welterweight* (64 kg)
Preliminary Round - 14:45 & 21:45

*Wednesday 1st August* - Afternoon (*13:25*): Sky *TBA* / Evening (*20:25*): Sky *TBA*

*Bantamweight* (56 kg)
Last 16 - 13:30 & 20:30

*Heavyweight* (91 kg)
Last 16 - 14:30 & 21:30

*Super-Heavyweight* (+91 kg)
Last 16 - 15:30 & 22:30

*Thursday 2nd August* - Afternoon (*13:25*): Sky *TBA* / Evening (*20:25*): Sky *TBA*

*Lightweight* (60 kg)
Last 16 - 13:30 & 20:30

*Middleweight* (75 kg)
Last 16 - 14:30 & 21:30

*Friday 3rd August* - Afternoon (*13:25*): Sky *TBA* / Evening (*20:25*): Sky *TBA*

*Flyweight* (52 kg)
Last 16 - 13:30 & 20:30

*Welterweight* (69 kg)
Last 16 - 14:30 & 21:30

*Week 2*



Spoiler



*Saturday 4th August*

*Light-Flyweight*
Last 16 - 13:30 & 20:30

*Light-Welterweight*
Last 16 - 14:30 & 21:30

*Light-Heavyweight*
Last 16 - 15:30 & 22:30

*Sunday 5th August*

*Women's Flyweight* (51kg) 
Last 16 - 13:30

*Women's Lightweight* (60kg)
Last 16 - 14:30

*Women's Middleweight* (75kg)
Last 16 - 15:30

*Bantamweight*
Quarter Finals - 20:30

*Heavyweight*
Quarter Finals - 21:30

*Monday 6th August*

*Women's Flyweight* (51kg) 
Quarter Finals - 13:30

*Women's Lightweight* (60kg)
Quarter Finals - 14:30

*Women's Middleweight* (75kg)
Quarter Finals - 15:30

*Lightweight* (60 kg)
Quarter Finals - 20:30

*Middleweight* (75 kg)
Quarter Finals - 21:30

*Super-Heavyweight* (+91 kg)
Quarter Finals - 22:30

*Tuesday 7th August*

*Flyweight*
Quarter Finals - 20:30

*Welterweight*
Quarter Finals - 21:30

*Wednesday 8th August*

*Women's Flyweight* (51kg) 
Semi Finals - 13:30

*Women's Lightweight* (60kg)
Semi Finals - 14:00

*Women's Middleweight* (75kg)
Semi Finals - 14:30

*Light-Flyweight* (49 kg)
Quarter Finals - 20:30

*Light-Welterweight* (64 kg)
Quarter Finals - 21:30

*Light-Heavyweight* (81 kg)
Quarter Finals - 22:30

*Thursday 9th August*

*Women's Flyweight* (51 kg)
Final - 16:30

*Women's Lightweight* (60 kg)
Final - 16:45

*Women's Middleweight* (75 kg)
Final - 16:45

*Friday 10th August*

*Light-Flyweight* (49 kg)
Semi Finals - 13:30

*Bantamweight* (56 kg)
Semi Finals - 14:00

*Light-Welterweight* (64 kg)
Semi Finals - 14:30

*Middleweight* (75kg)
Semi Finals - 15:00

*Heavyweight* (91 kg)
Semi Finals - 15:30

*Flyweight* (52 kg)
Semi Finals - 20:30

*Lightweight* (60 kg)
Semi Finals - 21:00

*Welterweight* (69 kg)
Semi Finals - 21:30

*Light-Heavyweight* (81kg)
Semi Finals - 22:00

*Super-Heavyweight* (+91 kg)
Semi Finals - 22:30

*Saturday 11th August*

*Light-Flyweight* (49 kg)
Final - 20:30

*Bantamweight* (56 kg)
Final - 20:45

*Light-Welterweight* (64 kg)
Final - 21:15

*Middleweight* (75 kg)
Final - 21:45

*Heavyweight* (91 kg)
Final - 22:15

*Sunday 12th August*

*Flyweight* (52 kg)
Final - 13:30

*Lightweight* (60 kg)
Final - 13:45

*Welterweight* (69 kg)
Final - 14:15

*Light Heavyweight* (81 kg)
Final - 14:45

*Super-Heavyweight* (+91 kg)
Final - 15:15


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Schedule by Weight Category*

*Super-Heavyweight (+91 kg)*
Last 16: Wednesday 1st August - 15:30
Quarter Finals: Monday 6th August - 22:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 22:30
Final: Sunday 12th August - 15:15

*Heavyweight (91 kg)*
Last 16: Wednesday 1st August - 14:30
Quarter Finals: Sunday 5th August - 21:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 15:30
Final: Saturday 11th August - 22:15

*Light-Heavyweight (81 kg)*
Prelim Round: Monday 30th July - 14:45
Last 16: Saturday 4th August - 15:30
Quarter Finals: Wednesday 8th August - 22:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 22:00
Final: Sunday 12th August - 14:45

*Middleweight (75 kg)*
Prelim Round: Saturday 28th July - 15:00
Last 16: Thursday 2nd August - 14:30
Quarter Finals: Monday 6th August - 21:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 15:00
Final: Saturday 11th August - 21:45

*Welterweight (69 kg)*
Prelim Round: Sunday 29th July - 15:00
Last 16: Friday 3rd August - 14:30
Quarter Finals: Tuesday 7th August - 21:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 21:30
Final: Sunday 12th August - 14:15

*Light-Welterweight (64 kg)*
Prelim Round: Tuesday 31st July - 14:45
Last 16: Saturday 4th August - 14:30
Quarter Finals: Wednesday 8th August - 21:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 14:30
Final: Saturday 11th August - 21:15

*Lightweight (60 kg)*
Prelim Round: Sunday 29th July - 13:30
Last 16: Thursday 2nd August - 13:30
Quarter Finals: Monday 6th August - 20:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 21:00
Final: Sunday 12th August - 13:45

*Bantamweight (56 kg)*
Prelim Round: Saturday 28th July - 13:30
Last 16: Wednesday 1st August - 13:30
Quarter Finals: Sunday 5th August - 20:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 14:00
Final: Saturday 11th August - 20:45

*Flyweight (52 kg)*
Prelim Round: Monday 30th July - 13:30
Last 16: Friday 3rd August - 13:30
Quarter Finals: Tuesday 7th August - 20:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 20:30
Final: Sunday 12th August - 13:30

*Light-Flyweight (49 kg)*
Prelim Round: Tuesday 31st July - 13:30
Last 16: Saturday 4th August - 13:30
Quarter Finals: Wednesday 8th August - 20:30
Semi Finals: Friday 10th August - 13:30
Final: Saturday 11th August - 20:30

*Women's Middleweight (75 kg)*
Last 16: Sunday 5th August - 15:30
Quarter Finals: Monday 6th August - 15:30
Semi Finals: Wednesday 8th August - 14:30
Final: Thursday 9th August - 17:15

*Women's Lightweight (60 kg)*
Last 16: Sunday 5th August - 14:30
Quarter Finals: Monday 6th August - 14:30
Semi Finals: Wednesday 8th August - 14:00
Final: Thursday 9th August - 16:45

*Women's Flyweight (51 kg)*
Last 16: Sunday 5th August - 13:30
Quarter Finals: Monday 6th August - 13:30
Semi Finals: Wednesday 8th August - 13:30
Final: Thursday 9th August - 16:30


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The full draw is available here: http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?295-Olympic-Boxing-First-Round-Draw


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Soon this thread will be updated with a full schedule for the Olympic boxing, including dates, times, the draws and which tv channels are showing the action etc.


nice one roe.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Roe, it'd be good to have an official olympic boxing discussion thread or something like that here to :good


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok done the schedule by dates and one for by weight classes as well. 

Annoyingly it looks like the channels will be all over the place and the BBC don't seem very clear about what they'll show and when on their channels. I'm guessing all will be available online on the bbc site so we'll get all links up for that when they have them.

Also, does anyone know when the draws get made?

Edit: Apparently the draw is taking place at 2pm this Friday.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Schedule now put up on the main site - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?284-London-2012-Olympic-Boxing-Schedule


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Just been flicking through the channels on Virgin and found they have a bunch of new channels for BBC Olympic coverage. There are 24! I imagine one will show the full boxing programme. Channel 550 up on Virgin, I assume Sky will have it as well


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

450 upwards on Sky, apparently showing full coverage of everything, so all the boxing will be on live.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

So on Virgin the channels are the same but just 5 instead of 4? Well that's quite easy. I'll add the channel numbers for Virgin soon.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

For us plebs with freeview, We should be able to watch all the brits fight live on the BBC? 
Nice thread by the way Roe.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> For us plebs with freeview, We should be able to watch all the brits fight live on the BBC?
> Nice thread by the way Roe.


I'm not sure yet mate. The BBC schedule is rubbish. On the programme guide, they just have each program down as 'Olympics 2012'. But I'd have thought they'll be showing bits but probably not all of it.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm not sure yet mate. The BBC schedule is rubbish. On the programme guide, they just have each program down as 'Olympics 2012'. But I'd have thought they'll be showing bits but probably not all of it.


I'll just keep checking through the days then. Never know what they'll have on the red button :conf


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

awesome thread. will keep checking back here for updates. man this is going to be a nightmare to record all of this. didn't realize there's as many bouts/heats/rounds


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone know what the draw is for all the fighters?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Michael Conlon and Paddy Barnes given Byes to next round, Katie Taylor gets Queen underwood in the quarters and will meet Natasha Jonas/Cheng Dong in semis should they all win.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The draw is taking place now but I can't find anywhere that's giving full updates for it.

Best thing is to check on twitter as a few that are there are giving updates - https://twitter.com/RonLewisTimes


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Cheers Roe.

John Joe Nevin has to face a fighter from Denmark, then has to take on the world champ, tough one for him aswell.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nicola Adamas, Savannah Marshall and Luke Campbell get byes also.

ogogo only Brit to box on first day


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

John Joe Nevin (IRE) V Denis Ceylan (DEN)

Luke Camnpbell seeded no3


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Tom Stalker seeded no3 and gets a bye to next round


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Josh Taylor V Robson Conceicao (BRA) then Dominico Valentino (ITA) in 2nd round if progresses
Luke Campbell V winner: Jonas Matheus (NAM) v Vittorio Parranello (ITA) in second round


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Stalker:

1st: Bye
2nd: Manoj Kumar (IND) or Serdar Hudayberdiyev
3rd: possibly Uranchimegiin Mönkh-Erdene


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fred Evans:

1st round: Ilyas Abbadi 
2nd: Egidijus Kavaliauskas - guy who stopped him at the worlds


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ogogo will have to fight Evhen Khytrov in the second round if he gets past Junior Castillo in the first round. Tough draw


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua V Savon in first round - very tough fight but should be a belter


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Is Savon the Cuban??


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Is Savon the Cuban??


Yeah - Erislandy Savon, nephew of Felix the Great. Talented young kid, reached quarters of the world but was stopped of Majidov who went on to win it.

Should be a very interesting scrap


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

think you gotta hope for a bit of luck going our way.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hard draw for Joshua. Savon is not massive at the weight height wise but is a sharp counter puncher and very quick. Joshua NEEDS to keep it behind the jab.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua has one hard route to the final


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope Joshua does well, but part of me is already dreading the media wankfest that will occur if he gets a medal


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I hope Joshua does well, but part of me is already dreading the media wankfest that will occur if he gets a medal


If it's Gold it's deserved. Very talented division.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Tough for josh!

Any news on Selby yet?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Tough for josh!
> 
> Any news on Selby yet?


Bye in first round, will face either Ilyas Suleimenov (KAZ) or Salomo Ntuve (SWE) in next round then:

Robeisy Ramírez (CUB), Selcuk Eker (TUR) or Chatchai Butdee (THA)


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Tough for josh!
> 
> Any news on Selby yet?


Bye first round then Kazakh, then Cuban, then American, then Russian. (assuming it stays to rankings) very tough draw


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua does have a tough route but then again on the other side of the draw is Majidov and Camarelle so either way he will have to perform


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheers lads :good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Here you go lads - full draw and schedule. Gonna have a browse see if theres anything that catches the eye

http://www.london2012.com/boxing/


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Darren O neills got a a Nigerian in the first round tomorrow.

Nolans got some fella from Ecuador, never heard of either lads oppoents...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bantam 2nd round - Lazaro Alvarez V Joseph Diaz Cuba V USA

Heavy 2nd round - Usyk V Beterbiev/Hunter Jnr Ukraine V Russia/USA

Super-heavy 1st round - Joshua V Savon GBR V CUBA

Light welter 2nd Round - Everton lopez V Roniel Iglesius (best fight of early draws) Brazil V Cuba - pretty much last years world no 1 v this years world no 1

Light Fly - 2nd Round - Lous Shiming V Yosbony Soto - China V Cuba


----------



## TYSON DURAN (Jun 18, 2012)

Joshua has got a tough draw, Savon has quick hands and good punch variation but he doesn't look like he takes a very good shot. I vaguely remember him getting fairly badly buzzed in the worlds and on more than one occasion if I remember correctly.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Luke Campbell has a very easy draw


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

How does the seeding work guys? It seems to have put some pretty good people together in the 1st round so is it just a few guys are seeded and the rest is random or is the tournament just very deep?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tdw said:


> How does the seeding work guys? It seems to have put some pretty good people together in the 1st round so is it just a few guys are seeded and the rest is random or is the tournament just very deep?


some guys like Iglesius and Atoev underperformed at the worlds cutting their rank, guys like Savon are fresh so aren't ranked as highly so a few good fights have ended up in the early stages which is good for us as they could easily have been drawn apart


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Who are the best British fighters at the games? Other than Joshua I know nothing about them? What is a realistic Medal haul from us?


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Who are the best British fighters at the games? Other than Joshua I know nothing about them? What is a realistic Medal haul from us?


All 3 of the women have a very real chance of winning gold medals. Likewise Katie Taylor of Ireland is in with a shout for a gold with her being the current world champion.

As for the guys, well outwith Anthony Joshua... I would say we have a few medal hopefuls they are Welshman Fred Evans, Liverpool's Tom Stalker & Scotland's only representative Josh Taylor (why do I think these 3 could win - simple really, the spotlight isn't on these guys as much as the others meaning they can focus on their game more and hopefully do the business for Team GB and surprise a few people).

Have to say all of the fighters have a great chance to get amongst the medals as they have the best training and facilities out of all the teams. However, there are always one or two under achievers at each of the Olympics in all sports and they're usually always the ones that the media hype up and expect to do well who just don't do it when the day arrives (for some unknown reason).


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Who are the best British fighters at the games? Other than Joshua I know nothing about them? What is a realistic Medal haul from us?


http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?256-Olympic-Countdown-Putting-the-GREAT-into-Britian


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its the bantamweights and middleweights today. Here's the times of some of the stand out fights:

Joseph Diaz v Pavlo Ishchenko - 13:30
John Joe Nevin v Denis Ceylan - 14:15
Oscar Valdez v Chiva Thapa - 14:45
Anthony Ogogo v Junior Castillo - 15:00
Muideen Akanji v Darren O'Neil - 15:15
Jonas Matheus v Vittorio Parinello - 20:30 - Campbell faces winner in next round
Abbos Atoev v Badr-Eddine Haddioui - 22:00
Terrell Gausha v Andranik Hakobyan - 22:15


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice one Shaun :good

I'm actually popping over to the stadium a little later, just to get a feel for it all. Should be back in time for Ogogo.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good stuff, you going to any events?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

yesterday was quality. Bond and the Queen. D.Beck on a speedboat. awsome

good luck to Ogogo today


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Good stuff, you going to any events?


I applied for some boxing but I never got any tickets. I'm a bit gutted as its literally round the corner to me, but you can't win em all.

I thought last night was brilliant. I was dreading it tbh, but Boyle did a fantastic job


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I applied for some boxing but I never got any tickets. I'm a bit gutted as its literally round the corner to me, but you can't win em all.
> 
> I thought last night was brilliant. I was dreading it tbh, but Boyle did a fantastic job


i applied for a few tickets as well and got nowhere, i applied for a job there as well but didn't get nowt back either so I'm stuck with the tv. i suppose ill save a fair bit dosh though so not all bad.

The ceremony started a bit shit but got better, I'm not really into all that though, the quicker the sports start the better for me.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers for posting the order Shaun :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

davez said:


> All 3 of the women have a very real chance of winning gold medals. Likewise Katie Taylor of Ireland is in with a shout for a gold with her being the current world champion.
> 
> As for the guys, well outwith Anthony Joshua... I would say we have a few medal hopefuls they are Welshman Fred Evans, Liverpool's Tom Stalker & Scotland's only representative Josh Taylor (why do I think these 3 could win - simple really, the spotlight isn't on these guys as much as the others meaning they can focus on their game more and hopefully do the business for Team GB and surprise a few people).
> 
> Have to say all of the fighters have a great chance to get amongst the medals as they have the best training and facilities out of all the teams. However, there are always one or two under achievers at each of the Olympics in all sports and they're usually always the ones that the media hype up and expect to do well who just don't do it when the day arrives (for some unknown reason).


Selby is far better then Stalker, Evans and Taylor IMO, he should medal.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Selby is far better then Stalker, Evans and Taylor IMO, he should medal.


:deal

Campbell is the real deal too


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Evans has a nasty draw, I think he'll do well to get out of the second round. Campbell has a quality draw, he should medal with few problems. Selby has it tough from the quarters but I still think he can take a gold. Anything can happen in Joshua's weight class. Ogogo has a tough draw as does Taylor.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

woo hoo, can't wait for this fight now, I'm game as a badger


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

i'm going on monday


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

How do I watch this?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

did you find it sports? It's on Sky, there's a load of sports channels called something like Olympics 1, Olympics 2 and shit like that


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> did you find it sports? It's on Sky, there's a load of sports channels called something like Olympics 1, Olympics 2 and shit like that


I'll have a look now, thanks lad.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sky 456 / Virgin 556.

Round by round thread here if you guys didn't know - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1546-2012-Olympic-Boxing-Day-1&p=46022#post46022


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

degale would have seen seen as the longest shot to medal last time so you never no.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ogogo hasn't been on yet has he?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't think so mate, think he's on next?

EDIT: Yes he is


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

how did he get on :think


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> how did he get on :think


Ogogo?

He won fairly comfortably. Did what he needed to do but has to fight the world champ in his next fight


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

chatty said:


> Ogogo?
> 
> He won fairly comfortably. Did what he needed to do but has to fight the world champ in his next fight


Yea mate, nice 1 :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2t5x

enjoy lads


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone got a schedule for today's action?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

@KuganCassius: #TeamGB Boxing today - FRED EVANS v LLYAS ABBADI (Algeria) is on at 16.15 and @JoshTaylorBoxer v ROBSON CONCEICAO (Brazil) is on at 20.30


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Coverage starting on Sky channel 472


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Evans won against Algerian, was a lot closer than the scores suggested though


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That's it for the boxing for the British lads until Thursday now. That's when we see Joshua and Campbell get underway. 3 out of 3 so far


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Evans won against Algerian, was a lot closer than the scores suggested though


I thought Evans definitely won tbh. Taylor was a little lucky. I had the Brazilian ahead


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the British lads have done alright so far. I'm looking out for Joshua though, who I have the highest hope for in the long term.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> That's it for the boxing for the British lads until Thursday now. That's when we see Joshua and Campbell get underway. 3 out of 3 so far


i cant be bothered looking through the various schedules. do you know what time they'll be on?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

It's actually Wednesday that Campbell and Joshua are on, and according to the London2012 website Campbell will be on at 8:30 PM and Joshua isn't on until 11:15 PM


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> It's actually Wednesday that Campbell and Joshua are on, and according to the London2012 website Campbell will be on at 8:30 PM and Joshua isn't on until 11:15 PM


cheers mate :thumbsup


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see Joshua in action. Think he's got a real shot at the Gold here.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny said:


> Can't wait to see Joshua in action. Think he's got a real shot at the Gold here.


The Cuban is very very tough. I worry for him with his lack of international experience


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

So big Josh is out tonight? Going to have to go on the computer, can't trust the snakes at the beeb to show it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Big Josh on at 23:15ish. Luke Campbell at half 8.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheers @Roe


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

This Mexican lad is battering the world number 1 on the red button. Good fight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Ogogo is at 9:30pm, Joshua is at 11:15pm


----------

